
Jony Ive Is Leaving Apple - ikarandeep
https://9to5mac.com/2019/06/27/jony-ive-to-depart-apple-form-his-own-independent-design-company/
======
greenyoda
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20298653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20298653)

